# A couple questions for FBB.......



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Just wondering.........

1. I have noticed that when you post on other forums (like Homesteading Questions), your grammar and spelling is MUCH better than your posts here on Singletree. Why is that???

2. Why do you start so many threads that get pulled for review???'
It would seem that you would know that it is going to get pulled........so, apparently you were not really expecting to have a conversation with anyone.......and if you did want a conversation about a topic not allowed here......you have an alternative board to go to....... So, it seems as if you really wanted to have that conversation, you would have gone to the aternative board.
Why do you start so many threads that you must know are going to get pulled????


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Now you can sit back and wait for Bill's explanation as to why he does what he does.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I have often wondered the same things. Usually, I pass over threads of yours, FBB


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't think that it's necessarily Bill's fault that his threads get pulled(not all the time anyway ), but some people's reactions to those topics that cause the poofs.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Now ladies, Y'all know Bill's just lashing out irrationally in order to get a rise. I've heard that IRL he's a standup guy. When you fuss over his hi-jinx, he sits home and chuckles in his Geritol shake.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I think he just likes to poke a stick in the ant hill.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

It must be time for my annual FBB topic post, where I tell the new people how I have met FBB years ago at an HT gathering..FBB is, in reality, articulate, intelligent, talented and funny......why he chooses to pretend that he is a barely literate hillbilly-type is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I knew I read this somewhere bos! Have you noticed the cyclical nature of thread topics too?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Thrice bitten, forever shy?

~ST


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Attention. He does it to get attention.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> It must be time for my annual FBB topic post, where I tell the new people how I have met FBB years ago at an HT gathering..FBB is, in reality, articulate, intelligent, talented and funny......why he chooses to pretend that he is a barely literate hillbilly-type is beyond my comprehension.


If I was a hillbilly I would be seriously offended by a comparison to FBB.

IMO he thinks it is cute and attractive to act like a 12 year old boy, making sexual topics out of double meanings to words. It may be to some women but haven't seen it work in his favor here, of course it does serve to drive off 99.99 percent of women and the other .01 wouldn't meet his high qualifications.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Had a neighbor once who had an old dog that he could _not_ get to stop chasing his chickens. It when on and on. Finally, when his hens stopped laying and he had to start buying eggs, he gave that dog away to a family that lived in the burbs. They loved that dog. Said he was well behaved and never caused much trouble. Just goes to show ya.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> ......why he chooses to pretend that he is a barely literate hillbilly-type is beyond my comprehension.


Because it helps to keep things a bit lively around here? :shrug:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It does keep y'all talkin'....James


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

He pretends to be a barely literate hick because he doesn't want to have any woman attracted to him here. If you really read his posts, you will see that he is very much wanting to have someone in his life, but is afraid to for a number of reasons....such as having the same thing happen to him that has happened 3 times already, being aware he doesn't have a whole lot materially to offer someone and figuring that no one would want to live like he does, and he is afraid of falling for someone and having them feel that he just isnt enough.

In other words, Bill is human.

As for the second, he starts the thread to stir the pot. He has said so many times already. If people don't like them, then not posting in them would be the best response to them


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

I like thinking that everybody got the same rights that I do. 
I bet everybody here said some pretty dumb crap before. More than once, too.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

bostonlesley said:


> It must be time for my annual FBB topic post, where I tell the new people how I have met FBB years ago at an HT gathering..FBB is, in reality, articulate, intelligent, talented and funny......why he chooses to pretend that he is a barely literate hillbilly-type is beyond my comprehension.


Just a thought: In conversation, sometimes we can't tell if the person is a bad speller or not, or if their paws are a bit clumsy on the keyboard. Just like the rest of us, FBB is ignorant of a few things but he is no dummy, by a long shot. 

Judging by a few of the posts I have seen, I think he is a tender-hearted old soul. I suspect maybe he comes off a bit anti-woman to ward off any potential heartbreak. 

BTW, what would HT be without our resident...um....words fail me now...lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I have seen both kinds of attacks made on him: some totally uncalled for and unprovoked, and some that he has deliberately provoked with infernal pot-stirring posts. I couldn't help but notice something he does have that I wish I had more of: infinite patience and restraint, which is a measure of strength that few possess.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think he gets special treatment from the mods.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

davel745 said:


> I think he gets special treatment from the mods.


 Definitely not the case. He's subject to the same haphazard, schizo moderation that the rest of us here are. 
StarJJ, for whatever reason, you're critical of Bill regardless of what he has to say or how he says it. You are my friend, but Bill is, too.
If this thread were a legitimate inquiry, rather than an attempt to start a bill-bashing, it shoulda' been a PM.
Without a little country-flavored flair in our writings, we woulda' never had a Mark Twain.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have not been critical of Bill Every time he asks a question I try to give an answer that will help him. It is has been posted that others are seeing him in a different light too. As it seems that the country bumpkin thing is an act. There were so many good, no great suggestions helping him to try to get the property he seemed to want. However he screwed it up or it may of been him trying to string everyone along. I don't know. I do like Bill but am going to refrain in responding to his questions. And he did get special treatment from the mods but I think that in fairness to the rest of us they are cracking down on his shanigans (spelling).


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The problem with the act excuse is that it doesn't change reality. If that's how you treat others then it's who you are.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

swamp man said:


> Definitely not the case. He's subject to the same haphazard, schizo moderation that the rest of us here are.
> StarJJ, for whatever reason, you're critical of Bill regardless of what he has to say or how he says it. You are my friend, but Bill is, too.
> If this thread were a legitimate inquiry, rather than an attempt to start a bill-bashing, it shoulda' been a PM.
> Without a little country-flavored flair in our writings, we woulda' never had a Mark Twain.


You right Nick I am I must have become SHY (who has since changed towards Bill) lol.

Truthfully I find his posts offensive when he acts like a 12 year old and makes sexual references. Not a prude but after all he is just a bit older than me and I think it is not very attractive at his age to be acting like a pre teen. 

I will try to do better about just rolling my eyes and avoiding his posts.

I agree about if it was legitimate it would have been in a PM but the op clearly wanted to bash Bill unfortunately we jumped on the band wagon.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

But it's such an EASY band wagon to get on....

Mon


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

starjj said:


> You right Nick I am I must have become SHY (who has since changed towards Bill) lol.
> 
> Truthfully I find his posts offensive when he acts like a 12 year old and makes sexual references. Not a prude but after all he is just a bit older than me and I think it is not very attractive at his age to be acting like a pre teen.
> 
> ...


I have never figured out if he is a 40-year-old man trying to act like a 14-year-old boy OR a 14-year-old boy trying to act like a 40-year-old man.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

He's just Bill. One of the quirky posters that make up this band of misfits.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FBB has stated on multiple occasions that he doesn't do PMs.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Viva la difference. If everyone was like me life would be boring. I like all the various personalities here. If someone is mean spirited all the time I would just block them.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> Attention. He does it to get attention.


He's hardly alone in that!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I like FBB, course, I liked Rock too. Guess at my age, I'm more tolerant than some.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe I've not been here long enough, Bill's posts and threads have never been a problem.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I don't like when he acts like a 12 year old with the innuendo and I will call him on that. 

But maybe I have also mellowed some


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

It's never bothered me... But then again life is too short to be bothered by stuff like that. Is never seen him post mean spirited stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive been asked a few times why I spell like a hillbilly. When I do that, what im saying, I want all to know that im saying it in jest. In print, there is no inflection and so no one can hardly tell what the thoughts and feelings of the poster may be. IF a person reading a post typed normally, has had a bad day, there likely to think that the poster, me, is being mean/hatful/whatever. By typing as I sometimes do, I hope that I can deflect that feeling, and cause someone to realize that what I said, I said to make a point, but NOT to be mean or hateful about it.
Most of the things I post, I have no feelings about anymore. Its just something I saw that caught my noticing, and so I post it on here to stir the pot/make the room more lively, whatever. I don't remember the last time I posted something that I had a deep feeling about, or was hateful about, or spoke mean to someone.

AS To why some of my posts get pulled. That HAS to reflect on the last person who posted whatever it was that got it pulled. Blaming me for something someone said on one of my posts that got pulled, is like when I usta get a whipping cause my younger worthless brother did something, and I got whipped cause that was supposed to teach me to watch him better. Taint fair.
Im not responsible for what anybody posts on my posts, anymore than another poster is responsible for what I say on theres.
THAT SAID, IF Im bateing someone, or they me to get they or me to post something that WILL make the post poof, That's different. THEN< They become somewhat responsible for delibertly causing another poster to try to lash back, in the hopes that that will get them in trouble. That's different.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When a thread has been reported, or if it goes to the dark side, we make it a habit to look at all of the thread and not just the last couple of posts.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

So are you saying that FBB has crossed over to the dark side, teehee. 

In reality I see him just as Shy described him in her first little post on here about FBB, she typed out my thoughts, but also in reality I hate to type so I keep it sweet and simple. Yep, she has him nailed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

spiked is more like it Cindi lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah yeah, grumble grumble FBB, whine whine and you know you like it, LOL.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

welp 3rd one down. Likely my crude and rude sexist joking and using all those fire letter words, and all that hick language lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Seriously, do you hold a record for most pulled posts?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ask Jay or Terri. They keep the records lol. I think that I hold the record for the most posts, so, in all likelyhood, yes, I likely hold that record also.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bill - I don't think your "hick" talk is serving you well. And it certainly does not come across as sarcastic or funny, it comes across low class and insulting. It is not cute.

As for stirring the pot, how about trying to find something generally interesting to post about.

Also, I find your constant belittling of women or wimmin as really insulting to all the women of the site. Just because you've had more than one bad marriage or such does not reflect on the rest of the ladies and even the wimmin. If I were to judge and post about men using my ex for a base you would be insulted and so would the men of this forum and site. All that cute insulting wimmin talk does is to make you look low class and lacking in decency.

I know you can do better, as you do it in other sections. You may even find a women as you wish, if you acted if you were worthy of her.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

rkintn said:


> FBB has stated on multiple occasions that he doesn't do PMs.


 Bill and I have exchanged PM's in the past.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yep, But I had a bad feeling about having to say something I didn't want to say online, and have tried to get away from it. Don't always succeed. Id PM IF I wanted to say something that I felt would hurt someones feelings directly instead of doing it indirectly as I seemingly do now.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

If you ever feel the need to insult a man Angie, you can use me. I welcome the abuse, and I promise not to take it to heart. Just a FYI. :gaptooth: Good to see ya kickin swampman.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't see where she said anything about Nick


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> I didn't see where she said anything about Nick


She didn't. He was just saying hey to Nick, not saying Angie was kicking him. 

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think that there is a strong disconnect between your delivery and your intended message. People do not just take offence to your unkind comments simply because they've had a bad day. They take offence to the very unkind message. You may have felt it was funny to suggest that widows nag or worked their husband to death but have you considered how hurtful those words might be to a recent widow?

You talk about all wimmins being lazy users yet you fail to consider that we have ladies who's husbands walked out or started a relationship with another while married. Have you considered how hurtful your words might be to them? 

I don't think you're a mean man by nature but I do feel that you do forget that your unkind words can hurt other people and you present yourself as a Christian and no Christian I'm aware of deliberately speaks in a way that hurts other people. 

HT is supposed to be about friendly and helpful advise, not being hurtful and unkind.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

The Mark Twain ref was spot on.


----------

